# Can You Play an Instrument?



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

So yeah....


----------



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

Crap I forgot piano, anyone know how to edit a poll haha?


----------



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

Put drums twice can i die in a hole now? I did this on my last poll


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

I can play all those other ones at a practical level since I'm a music teacher, but I'm best at saxophone, so I only voted for it! I've played it for 11 years.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Piano and guitar.
I play the violin a little and very very poorly.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Keyboards ... but I'm average at best.


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

I've been a drummer since I was 9 years old. I'm also competent on bass and can play a small number of songs on piano.


----------



## Flow Ozzy (Nov 7, 2015)

Elegant_Emu. said:


> So yeah....


I have a 3 octave vocal range, does that count ?? :] (but I can't play a single instrument)


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Do vocals count as an instrument? If so, then yes. Otherwise, no. However, I've always wanted to learn to drum.


----------



## master of time and space (Feb 16, 2017)

I have played electric and acoustic guitar for years. 
I have recently been trying to master spanish flamenco guitar


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

i'm an infp and i suck at it!!!


----------



## Tyche (May 12, 2011)

I can play a pretty chilling rendition of hot cross buns on the recorder.


----------



## ButIHaveNoFear (Sep 6, 2017)

Etherea said:


> I can play a pretty chilling rendition of hot cross buns on the recorder.


I got chills just thinking about it!:laughing:


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I play piano. I used to play alto saxophone, clarinet, and recorder (lol).


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

I started playing trumpet in middle school and stuck with it through high school. Now I play in the local community band with my retired middle school band director, who is also a trumpet player.


----------



## Reyzadren (Oct 5, 2014)

I can play bass guitar (main instrument), baritone horn, piano and tenor recorder.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

I can play basically any instrument as well as sing.
My fav is guitar because I just feel more connected to it in a more primal, natural sense - same with vocals, everything else feels like.. I'm just playing an instrument?

I don't know. The connection is somewhat lost on other instruments though I can play anything I pick up. 

Here's a couple tracks:


* *




https://m.soundcloud.com/nowhere-near-it/stratspam

https://m.soundcloud.com/nowhere-near-it/ghost

https://m.soundcloud.com/nowhere-near-it/unchained-melody-ish

.. and one with some vocals:

https://m.soundcloud.com/nowhere-near-it/november?in=nowhere-near-it/sets/ep-1


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I can play all the instruments poorly.


----------



## Adena (May 14, 2014)

Piano, and fiddle a little with violin


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Mostly piano, guitar poorly, violin worse, can fool around on a few other stringed instruments. Fingers are sore right now as a result in fact. 



dismountedhussar said:


> I started playing trumpet in middle school and stuck with it through high school. Now I play in the local community band with my retired middle school band director, who is also a trumpet player.


Haha aw that's awesome.


----------

